# folgende funktionen konnten nicht gebunden werden



## tomrey (14 Januar 2013)

Hi all,
beim Versuch die Oscat Jalousiensteuerung mit Blind_Control zu verwenden wird mein Projekt fehlerfrei übersetzt aber beim Laden auf die Wago 750-881 kommt: 


Ich habe die nötigen Funktionen aus der OSCAT in eine eigene .lib exportiert da sonst die Übersetzung mit zu vielen Objekten abbricht.
Die hier nicht "bindbaren " sind alle in meiner .lib enthalten.

Was tun?
Gruß


----------



## marcel_ (15 Januar 2013)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit einer Berghoff Steuerung. Ein Firmwareupdate der Steuerung hat den Fehler behoben.


----------



## tomrey (15 Januar 2013)

Gibt es nicht und der Wago Support meinte, oscat versuche wohl auf bereits vorhandene Funktionen zu schreiben...
Bei wem funktioniert oscat blind_control mit der 881 und wie wurde das max. Anzahl Baustein-Problem beim Übersetzen überwunden?
Dank+Gruß


----------



## marcel_ (15 Januar 2013)

Die maximale Anzahl an Bausteinen kannst du in den Zielsystemeinstellungen unter dem Reiter Speicheraufteilung einstellen.


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2013)

Da gibt es eigentlich nur einen Workaround:
- Bausteinanzahl wie von marcel geschrieben erhöhen
- Projekt Komplett übersetzen
- Projekt - Optionen - Übersetzungsoptionen - Objekte ausschließen - unbenutzte ausschließen
- Bausteinanzahl wieder verringern auf den ursprünglichen Wert
- Projekt erneut komplett übersetzen
- Download

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tomrey (15 Januar 2013)

Danke, das max. Bausteinproblem habe ich nicht, weil ich alle nötigen oscat-objekte in einer eigenen lib habe.
Die Übersetzung funktioniert einwandfrei, erst neim Laden in die 881 tritt der Fehler auf (im Sim-Modus nicht)
Gruß


----------



## Fx64 (15 Januar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass es Funktionen aus einer externen Lib sind ( vielleicht die Lib falsch gespeichert?) und diese vom Target nicht unterstützt sind?


----------



## tomrey (15 Januar 2013)

Weiss nicht, ich habe sie aus oscat-basic und - building und die .lib als eigene neu benannt


----------



## Fx64 (15 Januar 2013)

Dann würde ich das einmal nachprüfen...die Lib öffnen, speichern unter, ...was ist ausgewählt in der Listbox?


----------



## tomrey (15 Januar 2013)

Externe Bibliothek...?


----------



## Fx64 (15 Januar 2013)

Das soll aber sicherlich eine "interne Lib" sein...also auch als diese speichern oder?


----------



## tomrey (15 Januar 2013)

Super! Wieder was gelernt - 1000 Dank!
Bei soviel Erfahrung muß ich gleich noch meine aktuelle Herausforderung schildern:
Raffstoresteuerung für Raffstores, deren Lamellen offen abfahren.
Um sie zu schließen muß ein kurzer Auf-Impuls kommen und danach weiter runter.
Alle Standard-Funktionen von Wago oder Oscat haben dies (wohl?) nicht.
Eine koplette neue Ptrogrammierung der Raffstorefunktion traue ich mir nicht zu.
Bin für Ideen/Erfahrungen dankbar.
Schönen Gruß aus dem verschneiten Kärnten


----------



## Fx64 (15 Januar 2013)

Erstmal Gedanken machen und vielleicht selbst versuchen und bei Problemen findest Du sicher Hilfe im Forum.


----------



## tomrey (15 Januar 2013)

Mach ich seit ca.2 Wochen und habe duchprobiert (von Forensuche und Anruf beim Wago-Support ganz zu schweigen):
Wago:
FBJalousie und FBSunblind_2
Oscat blind_control (dank Deiner Hilfe)
Alle gehen aber davon aus, dass die Jalousie beim Herunterfahren automatisch geschlossen ist, was bei mir ja nicht der Fall ist.
Deshalb meine Hilfesuche im Forum.
Danke trotzdem nochmals, ich mache wohl einen eigenen thread auf...


----------



## Benno (28 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie tomrey, dass Funktionen nicht gebunden werden können. Ich habe Bausteine eines anderen Projektes exportiert und in mein aktuelles Projekt importiert. Die WagoLibStatusEx.lib habe ich dann einfach im Bibliotheksverwalter hinzugefügt. Ich habe das mit der externen und internen lib nicht ganz verstanden. Muss ich die lib aus dem anderen Projekt verwenden und in mein aktuelles einfügen oder wie ist das gemeint? Eigentlich sind die Bibliotheken doch gleich, oder?

Danke für eine kurze Info 

Codesys 2.3.9.46
Wago 750-871

Gruß 
Benno


----------



## Fx64 (30 Oktober 2015)

Ich vermute Du schreibst Libs selber im Codesys? Dann intern speichern, extern wäre quasi in Richtung "Firmware".
Viele Grüße


----------

